# The Aussies



## Sheerin (17 Aug 2004)

I didn't realise they had such high tech ASW and ASuW training for their seahawk crews.
http://www.defencejobs.gov.au/Aviation/Games/navygame/navygame.html


----------



## canuck101 (17 Aug 2004)

cool game shouldn't be to hard for a Canadian version to be created. ;D


----------



## Nadebait (22 Aug 2004)

I sure hope they don't consider this a realistic training exercise :


----------



## Sundborg (22 Aug 2004)

No wonder why they are the best in the world...


----------

